# Bungs for salt shakers



## PSNCO (Jun 17, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to ask this question.  I have a store bought matching peppermill and salt shaker set that I'd like to replicate.  The salt shaker just has holes drilled in the top of the wood to pour the salt out.  The bottom has a threaded cap/bung on the bottom to pour the salt in.  

I haven't seen in searching the internet where I could buy threaded or non-threaded bungs for the salt shakers or a simple pepper shaker for pre-ground pepper.  I know I could use a cork, but I wanted to see if there was something else out there at a reasonable cost.

I'd like to turn some simple salt and pepper SHAKER sets without paying an arm and a leg for a "kit" that contains a bung and a stainless steel cap with holes in it for a shaker.

Mark


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

*bungs*

I believe that Woodcraft has a package of 5 for about $3.00


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 17, 2014)

CSUSA has rubber bungs that go into a 1" hole. I think they may have smaller sizes too, I'm not sure.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jun 17, 2014)

Do a search in amazon. Just type in rubber stopper. You will find a wide rage even once that come with shaker tops. Others just the stoppers. I will have to search for it, but bought a bag of 50 3/4" once that works well for not to much.


----------

